# pad printing..pros cons



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

anybody got feedback on pad printing vs screen printing ?


----------



## Willy (Jun 3, 2007)

I've had many investments over the years. My heat transfer and embroidery equipment is outstanding. But I took a bath when I tried "Press A Print". A pad printing sytem I spent thousands on. The entire package wasn't worth a few hundred, at best. The equipment, ink system, formulas, customer support, etc.....GARBAGE. I couldn't even give it away. The garbage man took it......not to use, he crushed it with the rest of the junk in the street. I'm still selling teeshirts to make that loss up!!! Good luck!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

can't compare pad printing...for smaller items/imprints to screen printing...to totally different animals...and yep Willy I am with you Press A Print is sure no bargain..and they were just were acquired by an larger company so look for more of the same..only more of it!


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

I know nothing about pad printing. what do you guys think about this machine? Thanks Pad Screen mug mp3 printing Printer Machine Equipment - eBay (item 330241853187 end time Jun-11-08 12:39:41 PDT)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will advise you not to buy from Ebay.if your going to invest in a system buy from a company that you can contact for advice and service. Ebay sellers offer cheaper prices, but when it comes to equipment you truly get what you pay for. .... JB


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I will advise you not to buy from Ebay.if your going to invest in a system buy from a company that you can contact for advice and service. Ebay sellers offer cheaper prices, but when it comes to equipment you truly get what you pay for. .... JB


Thanks for the tip. What mahine would you recomend to get started with? Something that is reasonble to get started with and not to expensive. Do you know of any video tuorials for pad printing? Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not familiar with pad printing at all. I would do some searches and then post for some advice. I just know that you will want some support after the sale(training) and you won't get that from a Ebay seller. ... JB


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, I aqgree with buying from a company as you will need ALOT of training, especially if you are going with a multi-color machine. We jumped in cold and were on with a tech daily until we got it right. now that we have, pad printing is a incredibly versatile form of printing. A machine with 90mm cups should fullfill most all your needs. We use ours for many applications other than shirts, however for shirts they are by far the quickest way to print labels, pockets, shorts sleeves, hats, etc. Every material needs different ink types, thinners and hardeners-again your rep will help. good Luck pad printing brings use in alot of revenue from many different avenues. Rick


----------



## localsportsscene (Aug 25, 2008)

What type of pad printer did you buy, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, we have a ink cups now ICN 150 which will print all the way up to 5.5 dia. We went big so we can print on full sized basketballs and football mini's and anywhere in between.

Rick


----------

